

CoffeeTable: A Browser Console for CoffeeScript - jashkenas
http://code.alecperkins.net/coffeetable/

======
TrevorBurnham
Author of the CoffeeScript book here. This is really, really cool! I
especially like that there's annotated source
([http://code.alecperkins.net/coffeetable/docs/coffeetable.htm...](http://code.alecperkins.net/coffeetable/docs/coffeetable.html)).

A couple of things:

1\. I can't seem to add linebreaks in multiline mode; both `Return` and
`Shift+Return` submits the command. Looking at the source, I think the problem
is that `settings.multi_line` isn't modified when you click the checkbox; only
`settings.showing_multi_line` is.

2\. It'd be great to have detailed object output instead of just "[object
Object]". A simple way to do this would be to run everything through
JSON.stringify; or you could go prettier with nested indentation levels and
such (there are several existing libs for this).

~~~
alecperkins
Thanks for the feedback. First time really using Docco, and now I feel crazy
for not using it before.

1\. Good catch! I recently did a complete refactor as part of the docco-
ification. Thought I caught everything but apparently not. I'll fix that ASAP.

2\. Totally agree, and it's already on the todo list:
<https://github.com/alecperkins/coffeetable/issues/4> Until then, `log` and
`dir` are shortcuts for the ordinary console commands.

~~~
autotelicum
A temporary workaround for newlines is to copy/paste them in the box. Adding
the bookmarklet and then going to
<http://arcturo.github.com/library/coffeescript/> gives a good way of
experimenting with CoffeeScript.

------
Vekz
This is a good idea but the UX needs to be tightened up. I'm excited as this
is a nice intro to Coffescript. I'm using the bookmarklet.

1\. I submit a command, and then the auto suggest pops up after suggesting a
giant list of commands that obscures the page i'm on and I can't pick any of
them or clear it.

2\. How do I pick from the autosuggest? can't click anything.

3\. Multi-line mode. How do I submit? no hints? oh, shift-enter? I should have
know, i'm a stupid user.

Hope this helps refine it.

~~~
alecperkins
Actual auto- _complete_ turned out to be a lot more difficult than I expected,
so for now it's just basic _suggest_. FWIW, backspace when the textarea is
empty will toggle the auto-suggest panel. I'm going to add escape as a toggle
as well.

There are instructions for submitting, but only when there are no previous
commands. (Shame on me.)

Sounds like there are some good things for v0.2 to take care of. I've updated
the issues list with these and others:
<https://github.com/alecperkins/coffeetable/issues/>

Thanks!

------
alecperkins
Author here. I'm more a designer than a coder, so pardon any bugs or other
issues. Criticism and suggestions for improvement are more than welcome.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
This is just great!

 _Edit:_ Just saw you made it a bookmarlet. Now I just have to hope that
Google Chrome will also understand coffescript on its console.

------
mrchess
FYI Click the fixed button in the top right of the window for the demo. Took
me a while to catch that one.

~~~
alecperkins
Good point. I've been trying to avoid being obnoxious about it, but for this
it's probably better to err on the side of that than too subtle.

------
pdelgallego
Great!

Is there anyway to make this work in the web inspector?

~~~
alecperkins
There's another project adding CoffeeScript to the console:
<https://github.com/orangemug/coffeescript_console>

Requires more than just a bookmarklet or script tag, but looks really
promising.

